# Royal Canin, What do u think?



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi, everone, i have started Charchi on Royal Canin,also give him a bit of raw meat at night, some carrott, brocoli ,beans, and only sometimes a small peice of cheese,not all at once of course, just through out the day.One day he might get a peice of raw carrot another day a peice of brocoli or cheese etc, just need to know what you girls think of the kibble i,m feeding? thanks, janet


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Nevermind


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm one of those people  that'll tell you it is no good garbage full of fillers.
For the price you can find much better kibble, Acana or Orijen for example.
And with two kinds I mentioned your dog will need to consume less since
both of these kibbles are high in protein, and will also poop less, which is
a bonus. You can Google both names or read up on it on this site, we have
discussed it often. Both are excellent, made right here in Canada, Acana is
basically a more affordable version of Orijen, extremely similar foods made by
the same company, but Orijen has a bit more protein.



*edited for typo


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I would choose something else. I would rather not waste my $ on fillers and junk my dogs don't need. Like LS said, Acana is a very affordable kibble that is high quality.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

What they said. =D


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

*What about no kibble just raw ?*

was just reading about a lot of the kibble, and some of them that have been recalled, i bit scary, i might add.Can i feed my chi, a raw diet without kibble? i know they need some kind of biscuit for there teeth, what about dental bones any ideas on this please?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Check out the raw feeding section of the forum. Tons of people on here feed only raw, with raw bones. Kibble does pretty much nothing for dental care.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

ozziegirl said:


> was just reading about a lot of the kibble, and some of them that have been recalled, i bit scary, i might add.Can i feed my chi, a raw diet without kibble? i know they need some kind of biscuit for there teeth, what about dental bones any ideas on this please?


Kibble actually does nothing for their teeth. A raw diet involves bones, which help keep teeth clean. Either way though, it is best to brush your dogs teeth.


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

*raw bones.*

Icant feed my dog raw bones he alway,s throws up after them, he,s ok with raw chicken wings though.A lot people also say that you should never give chi,s raw bones, with a raw diet what else could i give to help his teeth othwer than raw bones?


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> A lot people also say that you should never give chi,s raw bones


It's cooked bones yu should never give a dog because they are brittle and can splinter and puncture something along the GI tract. Raw bones are fine beause they're softer, although I only feed bones under supervision. 

I wouldn't worry about Chicken bones being the only bones he will eat, most other bones are too hard for a chi and can hurt their teeth.

Royal Canin isn't the best food. As the others said it's one of those faux healthy foods that is just full of fillers which do nothing for your dog nutritionally.

Where do you buy your dog food from? Would you be willing to buy online or do you need to get something local? I get ZiwiPeak delivered but K9 Naturals is almost as good (it has fruit and veg in it which I personally don't think they need but apart from that it's a great food) and is much more readily available. Here's a link to the stockists in NSW, hopefully there is one not too far away from you New South Wales, Australia-K9 Natural


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

As Sarah mentioned Ziwipeak is an excellent choice! 

Raw is fantastic, but you must read up and learn first.
Our raw guru on the site is Brody's mom, check out her
posts for precise instructions regarding raw feeding.


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks sarah, for giving me that web page, 1 of those places isen,t far from me,i,ll ring the shop tommorow and see what she sells, It does say that not all the places listed there have all of those brands, can you please post the webpage you buy the ziwipeak from and i.ll have a look at that too,i dont know why i thought this royal canin was good, i,m sure i read someone on this forum used it. That,s why i bought it.never mind, i,m glad i only got a small bag,i,ll get it right eventually, i have you girls to help me, cant go wrong can i? do you girls still feed raw meat too?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

ozziegirl said:


> Thanks sarah, for giving me that web page, 1 of those places isen,t far from me,i,ll ring the shop tommorow and see what she sells, It does say that not all the places listed there have all of those brands, can you please post the webpage you buy the ziwipeak from and i.ll have a look at that too,i dont know why i thought this royal canin was good, i,m sure i read someone on this forum used it. That,s why i bought it.never mind, i,m glad i only got a small bag,i,ll get it right eventually, i have you girls to help me, cant go wrong can i? do you girls still feed raw meat too?



Everyone is different. I think you can feed raw along with Ziwi, because
after all Ziwi is dehydrated raw. Some also feed both good grain-free
kibble and raw together. I personally prefer to feed just raw to my dogs.
And the reason I know about Acana being good is because I feed it to
my rescues. Ziwipeak is hard to find where I live and too pricey to feed
my rescued dogs, so Acana is the next best choice. Go ahead and try
Ziwipeak, so far it has had nothing but great reviews from everyone
here.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I feed grain free Acana kibble mixed with a spoonful of canned Ziwipeak to Gemma, and she loves it. She's really thriving on it. ZP is too expensive for me, otherwise I would feed ZP all the time because she loves it so much. If you can afford ZP, I would definitely say to go for it!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

ozziegirl said:


> was just reading about a lot of the kibble, and some of them that have been recalled, i bit scary, i might add.Can i feed my chi, a raw diet without kibble? i know they need some kind of biscuit for there teeth, what about dental bones any ideas on this please?


Quite the opposite, biscuit/kibble is actually really bad for their teeth 'coz it sticks to them like the proverbial to a blanket! If you're going to feed raw you can either feed all raw, or do a 50/50 split between raw, kibble and bones.

Can't get Orijen out here, they withdrew it because so many cats died because our moronic Customs irradiated it so heavily the free radicals went wild & they couldn't risk cats getting into dog food so they both went the way of the dinosaur.

For my money, the ONLY "kibble" (which it is actually not, it's 100% dehydrated raw meat from New Zealand) is ZiwiPeak - it's as dear as hell but worth every penny i.e. their 1kg bag would've started out being about 7kg or more of meat, bone, organs etc. and they only need such a tiny amount.

We don't get many decent kibbles out here like they do in USA. Another one that's a bit cheaper & is also dehydrated meat is K9 Natural. So some research by searching those 2 on google, I think you'll be fairly impressed.

*Re Recalls: It's only 1 out of the 11 factories that have been efffected!*


----------



## imadigger (Sep 5, 2010)

I have a pekinese who just had surgery for bladder stones. Vet put him on Royal Canin Veternary S/O to prevent future stones. Also said to put Chico, my long hair chi on it too, as they are also prone to bladder stones. (calcium oxcilate (sp). I've been feeding them TOTW until the recall, and had just switched to Natures Variety which is grain free. I'm not at a loss at what to feed them. I'm not too happy with raw food. I guess I'll have to continue to search for another alternitive food. What a bummer this has become.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Ozziegirl - ZiwiPeak is pretty much online only here in Australia. The biggest NSW stockist is BowHouse.com.au but make sure you call or email before you order it because supply of ZP seems irregular here, i've ordered before (from a different supplier)and recieved nothing for 3 weeks because they were out of stock and they didn't think to tell me  If ordering online isn't for you the K9 Naturals would be a good alternative. Just get a 1 kg bag to try, that should last 1 dog about a month or so. Then if Charchi likes it you can get a 5kg bag which works out cheaper. I just put 1 kg at a time in a plastic container and re-seal the bag and store it in a cool place so it stays fresh. I also bring my total feeding cost down by feeding ZP for breakfast and a raw meal at night. I go to the market late in the day when they are selling the meat off cheap and get lamb and pork fillet and chicken wing tips. I also trim a little off any chicken or fish that we have ouselves (they had salmon with me last night) and give them that and about once a week they get a scrambled egg as a meal which is their absolute favourite (they won't eat the egg raw though). Because they need such tiny portions it works out cheap, they only get about 25-30 grams of raw meat each for a meal. I can pretty much eyeball the portions now but it's helpful at the beginning to get out your scale and lots of little plastic baggies and portion out a heap and freeze it so you're ready to go. I just keep a little plate in the fridge and every couple of days grab a handful of little raw parcels from the freezer and put them there to defrost. It's easy once you get the hang of it and if you forget to defrost a portion you can just feed a second ZP meal or scramble an egg. Don't forget to feed a chicken wing tip or segment a couple of times a week for dental health.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I forgot to add that the ZP or K9 Naturals has organ in it so you don't need to feed extra organ meat, if you go 100% raw you do. I was feeding 100% raw but Chloe would rather starve than eat raw liver or kidney so that's why I went with 1/2 raw and 1/2 ZP.


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

I have sent a message to the company that make ziwipeak, in New Zealand, to see if thgey can send me some sample packs,so see what happens, i have only 1 chi, so i dont mnd spending a little extra if it puts my mind at ease,or even k9 naturals sounds good as well,still tryin to get round what you all mean as far as, if i feed charchi 1 of thesemeat products, say ziwipeak or k9 naturals, do i need to feed anything else,? thanks girls i,m a bit slow these day,s but i need to get it right. thanks- janet.


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks Sarah once again for your help, i reread your post and ,ahhh at last i got it and understand how you feed your chi,s, that,s how i,m gonna feed charchi, thank,s for everone,s help-janet.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> Thanks Sarah once again for your help, i reread your post and ,ahhh at last i got it and understand how you feed your chi,s, that,s how i,m gonna feed charchi, thank,s for everone,s help-janet.


No probs, I really feel its the best of both worlds coz it's nutritious for my little ones but convenient for me. Plus they love it and get really excited at meal times


----------

